# Importing to Lightroom CC all photos



## SuzImages (Oct 26, 2017)

Operating System:
Lightroom Classic & Lightroom CC

Is there a way to import all my photos into Lightroom CC and then select/put them into folders/albums.  It's quite tedious to do it a folder at a time.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 26, 2017)

Yes, if that's what you want to do. Use the Add Photos option and select your photos parent folder, that'll select all the photos in all the sub-folders below that parent. But make sure you understand that all those photos in full original form will subsequently be uploaded to the Adobe cloud, but additionally LRCC will first make a local copy of ALL those images, pending the upload. So if you going ahead with that, make sure you have sufficient disk space to copy all those images to on the drive that you have selected on the "Local Storage" tab of the LRCC preferences. If you've not set a specific location, LRCC will use the default area on your Macintosh HD.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2017)

If you have been with Lightroom through previous versions, you already have a Lightroom Catalog in LR5, LR6, or converted to LR7 (Classic).  You can migrate that catalog to the cloud in LRCC using the "Migrate Lightroom Catalog"  found on the File Menu. You will need enough room on the volume designated for Local Storage of LRCC files to accommodate every image file that you want to migrate. 
All of your Lightroom catalog collections including smart collections will be converted to LRCC albums.  If you have Smart Collections they are probably going to be useless in the cloud since the cloud albums are not dynamic.


----------



## Embassy (Oct 26, 2017)

OK. So I jumped in from now Classic to Cloud LRCC. Migrated the 13K pix. Now have a long filmstrip at the bottom of LR. I'm guessing the old structure (My Pictures/2017/Johnny's 1st bday/25 raw pix) is long gone. I see the structure starting with year and listing months. So, I now will have to rebuild using, what, keywords? Help.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 26, 2017)

Embassy said:


> OK. So I jumped in from now Classic to Cloud LRCC. Migrated the 13K pix. Now have a long filmstrip at the bottom of LR. I'm guessing the old structure (My Pictures/2017/Johnny's 1st bday/25 raw pix) is long gone. I see the structure starting with year and listing months. So, I now will have to rebuild using, what, keywords? Help.


When you migrated your LR6?LR Classic catalog file, LRCC created albums from your collections, If you weren't using collections, now you know why you should have.  You can still use Lightroom Classic with your local catalog.  Nothing has changed wrt how it works with folder and how LR6 worked with folders. If you want to assign a keyword phrase like "Johnny's 1st bday"  for the images in that folder and then sync your Lightroom Classic to the cloud, LRCC will pick up those keywords and you can then create an album for the images that were formerly in that folder of that name.


----------



## Bryan Turner (Nov 8, 2017)

Migrate photos and videos from Lightroom Classic CC to Lightroom CC

This link describes the way to prepare for the migration.
I highly suggest any user read ALL of this info before attempting any migration.


----------

